# Monstercon 2014 sept 6-7 san antonio



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

For those who live near San Antonio there will be a monster-con on sept 6-7 at the mall of America's located at 4522 Fredericksburg Rd lots to do and people to meet the event is free to the public so bring all the ghouls and goblins costumes are welcome I WILL SEE YOU THERE..:jol:
I you need more info you can go to MONSTER-CON.COM:zombie:


----------

